
Ask HN: What would your ideal jobs board have/do?(Developers and Employers of HN) - dsinecos
Hi, I was thinking to build a remote jobs portal awhile back. I decided otherwise given all the portals already online. However I am not completely satisfied with what is on offer.<p>Just wanted HN&#x27;s views on what they think would make for an ideal remote jobs board for them.<p>For instance 
What kind of filters would be of use to help find relevant listings quickly? 
Would some level of standardization to a job description be of help? 
What all vital information about the job should be stated upfront - Like AirBnb does for the rental spaces (AC, Rooms, Pets allowed etc)?
Is newsletter the best means of learning about new job listings or there could be a more effective method?<p>My main issue while going through remote portals was the difficulty of narrowing down to relevant listings. I felt that potential deal breakers such as compatible Time-zones, minimum daily overlap or location constraints, or travel requirements are usually not provided in the listing. Even when they are, it’s not possible to filter using them. I imagine that would waste a lot of time and effort having to read through many incompatible listings. Worse, if the only way someone learns about these constraints is after sending a CV and cover letter.<p>I&#x27;m just wondering what other such problems are?<p>Also, what are the problems that employers face when posting to job boards? What&#x27;s their ideal job board?
======
PaulHoule
I would say focus on remote.

The job board market is incredibly crowded and you've got to have something
very different to stick out.

~~~
dsinecos
I see, I was not certain if the problems I had with remote portals were
something others were facing as well. Since the standard seems to suggest
otherwise

